# System running hot!



## grimgent (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm running an Intel CORE Duo with ATI RADEON Graphics.
My system runs pretty hot:

Output of `sysctl -a | grep temperature`

```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 79.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 92.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 93.0C
```

Output of `top`

```
last pid:  6534;  load averages:  0.66,  0.64,  0.58                                       up 0+00:21:06  02:56:01
73 processes:  1 running, 72 sleeping
CPU:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
Mem: 419M Active, 233M Inact, 210M Wired, 141M Buf, 3047M Free
Swap: 3852M Total, 3852M Free

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME    WCPU COMMAND
1524 root          2  20    0   159M 53088K uwait   1   1:10   6.69% Xorg
1761 ---         3  52    0   258M 27784K select  1   0:07   2.29% gnome-terminal
1273 root          1  21    0 16628K  1988K select  0   0:12   1.46% moused
1666 ---         2  52    0   169M 22484K select  1   0:02   1.37% metacity
6466 root          1  20    0 19768K  2932K CPU1    1   0:00   0.98% top
1679 ---         2  52    0   276M 27624K select  1   0:14   0.39% gnome-netstatus-app
1668 ---         3  24    0   364M 45196K kqread  1   0:01   0.10% nautilus
4721 ---        31  20    0   836M   417M uwait   0   1:02   0.00% firefox
1667 ---         3  26    0   327M 38472K kqread  1   0:05   0.00% gnome-panel
2886 ---         2  20    0   263M 25184K select  0   0:02   0.00% multiload-applet-2
1464 haldaemon     2  52    0 60700K  8636K select  1   0:02   0.00% hald
1295 messagebus    1  20    0 17044K  3448K select  0   0:01   0.00% dbus-daemon
1658 ---         3  49    0   333M 25776K kqread  1   0:01   0.00% gnome-settings-daem
1602 root          2  20    0 54908K  6764K select  1   0:01   0.00% upowerd
1677 ---         2  20    0   242M 23032K select  0   0:01   0.00% wnck-applet
1669 ---         2  52    0   260M 21512K select  1   0:01   0.00% gnome-power-manager
1628 ---         3  52    0   173M 18960K select  1   0:01   0.00% gnome-session
1728 root          1  20    0 60232K 19604K select  0   0:01   0.00% perl5.16.3
1682 ---         3  28    0   348M 31404K kqread  1   0:01   0.00% clock-applet
1654 ---         1  20    0 51012K  9392K select  0   0:00   0.00% gconfd-2
1684 ---         5  21    0   213M  8428K select  1   0:00   0.00% pulseaudio
1511 root          1  20    0 23260K  2628K select  1   0:00   0.00% hald-addon-storage
1318 root          3  20    0 65380K  7152K kqread  0   0:00   0.00% polkitd
1637 ---         1  20    0 17044K  3068K select  0   0:00   0.00% dbus-daemon
  981 root          1  20    0 13584K  4464K select  0   0:00   0.00% devd
1694 ---         2  30    0 59948K  7368K kqread  1   0:00   0.00% gvfsd-trash
1316 root         17  20    0 78400K  7492K select  1   0:00   0.00% console-kit-daemon
1675 ---         1  20    0   336M 24188K select  0   0:00   0.00% gnome-volume-contro
1600 root          2  22    0 91440K  7952K select  1   0:00   0.00% gdm-session-worker
1683 ---         2  23    0   227M 19184K select  1   0:00   0.00% notification-area-a
```

How can I cool things down?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2014)

This looks weird:

```
CPU: 0.0% user, 0.0% nice, 0.0% system, 0.0% interrupt, 0.0% idle
```
There's no load but there's nothing idle either. This shouldn't be possible.


----------



## deflected (Oct 21, 2014)

Try with powerd(8). You can enable it with:

```
powerd_enable="YES"
```
in rc.conf. Then execute `service powerd start` to start it.

The default settings should be sufficient for beginning.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2014)

Also check out your _CPU_ cooling system. Yes. I know. It is hardware but in the past I had a similar problem. My computer was ok but the minimum temperature in idle state was 55C. During compiling it was reaching 90C! The fact was that after five years my _CPU_ cooler was just died. It was turning but not cooling enough the _CPU_ even when it was doin*g* nothing. I changed _CPUs_ and now my temperatures are back to normal.


----------



## User23 (Oct 21, 2014)

93C is still lower than the allowed max of 100C Tjunction

http://ark.intel.com/de/products/27233/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-T2300-2M-Cache-1_66-GHz-667-MHz-FSB

What notebook model is that?

---

Use the cpufreq kernel module and find out what frequency levels are supported by your _CPU_:


```
# sysctl -a | grep freq_levels

dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2832/100000 2332/89000 1999/77000
```

After that you can set the frequency you want or use powerd() parameters to set a max freq_level.


----------



## grimgent (Oct 21, 2014)

After starting powerd:

```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 74.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 87.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 86.0C
```

Output of `sysctl -a | grep freq_levels`

```
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2133/35000 1866/30625 1600/15000 1400/13125 1200/11250 1000/9375 800/12000 700/10500 600/9000 500/7500 400/6000 300/4500 200/3000 100/1500
```

Output of `powerd -v`:

```
powerd: using sysctl for AC line status
powerd: using devd for AC line status
load  3%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 2066 MHz
load  42%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 2313 MHz
load  0%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 2240 MHz
load  41%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 2449 MHz
load  0%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 2372 MHz
load  42%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 2656 MHz
load  7%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 2573 MHz
load  71%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  26%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  36%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  14%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  42%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  11%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  42%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  11%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  42%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  11%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  41%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  4%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  39%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  4%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  42%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  7%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  48%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  0%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  39%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  8%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
load  41%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4266 MHz
load  4%, current freq 2133 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 4132 MHz
```


----------



## youngunix (Oct 22, 2014)

Is this desktop a Dell, HP, or any other well known brand?
Those temperatures are not unusual for:

a laptop,
a desktop CPU with stock cooler, stock case with minimum vents, very old thermal paste,
if you are building ports, it'll reach 100% load many times over depending on the port you are building
I suggest you dust off the desktop and change your thermal paste.


----------

